# Tư vấn chọn nệm phù hợp cho người lớn tuổi



## Chin Chin (9/4/19)

Đối với những người lớn tuổi thường hay mắc các chứng bệnh về cột sống lưng làm ảnh hưởng trực tiếp đến giấc ngủ, trằn trọc và ngủ không ngon giấc. Theo nghiên cứu của các chuyên gia bác sĩ cho rằng giải pháp an toàn và hiệu quả nhất là việc chọn nệm thích hợp sẽ đem lại hiệu quả cao trong công cuộc đẩy lùi các di chứng cột sống phổ biến hiện nay. Qua bài viết này Thegioinem.com sẽ đưa ra nhũng thông tin Tư Vấn Chọn Nệm Cho Người Lớn Tuổi hữu ích cho các bạn tham khảo nhé.






_Tư vấn chọn nệm phù hợp cho người lớn tuổi_​
*Độ dày phù hợp của nệm*
Mua nệm cho người già không nên quá thấp hoặc quá cao bởi có thể gây cản trở khi di chuyển. Bạn nên lựa chọn các loại nệm có độ cao từ 10-15 cm để tạo sự thoải mái nhất cho người nằm. Ngoài ra với độ cao này sự lưu thông khí và độ thông thoáng cũng tốt hơn các loại nệm có độ cao thấp.

*Sử dụng loại nệm nào phù hợp nhất với người già*
Mỗi con người đều sẽ đến giai đoạn lão hóa, các cấu trúc xương sẽ trở nên mềm yếu. Do vậy chúng ta cần tránh các loại nệm có độ trũng hoặc bị xẹp lún bởi trọng lượng cơ thể vì như vậy sẽ rất có hại cho xương, đặc biệt là phần cột sống hay thắt lưng của người già.

Hiện nay trên thị trường có 3 loại nệm phổ biến bao gồm: Nệm lò xo, nệm cao su, nệm bông ép. Cùng xem các loại nệm trên loại nào phù hợp nhất với những người cao tuổi nhất nhé:

- Nệm lò xo: Đây là loại nệm bạn cần tránh lựa chọn cho ông bà, bố mẹ bạn nhé. Bởi nệm lò xo có độ co lún khá cao do đó sẽ làm người già, người cao tuổi cảm thấy choáng váng đầu óc cũng như chóng mặt vì nhịp độ dao động khi cơ thể đổi tư thế nằm. Và những chiếc nệm mềm thường sẽ không tương thích với người lớn tuổi vì ảnh hưởng đến cột sống lưng, đau nhức, uể oải. Đa số người lớn tuổi sẽ cảm thấy đau lưng khi sử dụng loại nệm này, đặc biệt với những người bị bệnh xương khớp.






_Mua nệm phù hợp cho người lớn tuổi tại thegioinem.com_​
- Nệm cao su, nệm bông ép: Hai loại nệm này đều được đánh giá cao về độ nâng đỡ đối với sức khỏe của người cao tuổi. Tuy nhiên nệm bông ép được đánh giá cao hơn vì nệm bông ép là loại nệm được thiết kế với độ phẳng và cứng cao, giúp cột sống lưng luôn được giữ ở tư thế thẳng, giảm các nguy cơ mắc bệnh liên quan đến cột sống, đem đến sự dễ chịu cho cơ địa của những người cao tuổi. Một vài ưu điểm của nệm bông ép:

Nệm bông ép được sản xuất trên dây chuyền công nghệ hiện đại của Hàn Quốc, đã được các nhà khoa học nghiên cứu và chứng minh rằng: sản phẩm thoát ẩm nhanh, tuần hoàn máu, không gây mệt mỏi sau khi ngủ, không gây kích ứng với mọi loại da.
Nệm bông ép có độ phẳng cao trong quá trình sử dụng, giúp thông khí tốt, hạn chế đau lưng.
Thiết kế gấp 3 gọn nhẹ, dễ dàng cho việ di chuyển, làm vệ sinh nệm.


----------

